

Show HN: Gitcase.io – Showcase your GitHub repos - megalodon
http://gitcase.io/

======
atmosx
Hm, that's not bad but at it's current it doesn't give really anything else
than a _cleaner_ look for the not-so-technical user to see your repos and
everything.

Maybe if you add additional info from the users profile and some sort of user
related stats (languages, lines of code, etc.), combined with a CV-like
structure might turn into something useful.

I liked the visuals btw.

------
97-109-107
I'd suggest adding a field like 'please input your username' [go]

so there's less hopping around the url bar.

------
Yadi
This would be an awesome service, almost something like the Heroku Deploy
button or Codepen's demo tool, but I think the website is down!

~~~
megalodon
That was weird, it just died. It's up now again.

------
elwell
Not seeing much added value over one's GitHub profile page. If there was a way
to reorder, and maybe some other features

~~~
megalodon
I agree, this was merely a stress test of our servers and a sneak peek at
what's coming. We are currently focused on adding the possibility for users to
rearrange / make changes to their pages by logging in with GitHub.

~~~
webmaven
That would be interesting, as well as some additional features around
influencing the look and feel of the page, listing sources before forks,
removing repos, etc.

